# Hi-tech and Hard work --- aquascape by TTT



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

This week, I would like to introduce Mr. Tam and his journal of making an small aquascape for CRS.

Last year, Mr Tam have show an imagine tank, as his first done aquarium.









Tank's size: 50 x 50 x 40 (cm)

Just went to aquarium hoppy for abt 1 month, what he can do were treat someone (like me) feel ashamed.

From then, during one year, he did no more aquascape until 07 Jan 2008. On the day he found that some CRS from his tank have babies, and looking around, that everyone are changing their scaping continuously, he decided to re-scape this tank as a CRS's apartment. He choose a hardway on preparation to looking for an easy way to taking care the tank, said he was too busy.

As first, he hoped to finish the re-scape right on the lunar new year (so he had abt 4 weeks), but only had time on weekends, so his work started slowly day by day...
With careful style of work, he sketch out the scape on paper









Prepared lot of tool, really hard work at look:








By the time, he collected some rocks:








But this time, used only some laterie rock, but it's need some cutting








P/S: Mr. Tam as is in the pics 

The rocks after cutting were arranged into a sand table (wz same aquatank size)

















Diftwood in hand








were grafted into the table









After taking some pictures, he brought to the computer and adjusted some view









Took it out and did some cutting. After the diftwood was seem better, glue them all in one.
This was the finished diftwood









First day of re-scaping were halted here. The next step will be hardware preparing.

:bathbaby::bathbaby::bathbaby:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice start up.
Can't wait to see Day 2
Good work so far.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow you are very lucky to have a infinite amount of hardscape material. Looks good so far...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, this is going to be very nice.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Gonna be nice I'm sure.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

@ goalcreas, marimoball, orlando, kakkoii, GlitcH and all: Thanks for your comments.
@ All: there are more interesting works that were done this set-up, I will try to push myself posting faster, but seem i'm in trouble with my Eng.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

During hardware preparation, he hanged over the driftwood (with moss tied) in a cultivating tank.









The next weekend were started with the stand making. Using some materials remained in the warehouse

















How your feeling !!!!!

And it's "four wheel drive"..... 

















By adding the wheel to the steel stand, its really convenient when moving, taking pictures or when cleaning the floor...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice touch with the sealed bearing. So this will be a skating tank? Looking good so far


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow extensive work so far. this should be an impressive project when completed.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Water is a key factor, and it need first consideration. As the basic principle, he apply daily diluting method for water treatment . So, he worked for an automatic water-change system.
Under is the outline of the system:









1. Canister filter
2. In-flow
3. water level device
4. Water level synchronize system
5. Normaly close soleinoid & valve: On clean water inline

















6. Normaly open soleinoid & ball valve:

















7. Normaly close soleinoid & ball valve on outline
8. To drain pipe
9. To clean water supply

By using the NC and NO soleinoid with the timer, we can easy control and doing water change with daily or weekly schedule. All can work automatically.

In fact, the auto water change system is as follow:









And finished fitting to the stand:









His planing is made a full-automate control system for: water change, CO2, air pump, lights....
You will find them next.....

:bathbaby::bathbaby::bathbaby:


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow........great work.......this is a great read and very informative.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi all

Today, I would like to show the DIY programmer.
This is the drawing:









Finished









The back









I think we no need to explain more details of this programmer.
Main functions:
1. Light program: control the turning on/off of the light by each tube daily. 
2. Water program: auto water change control, set 4 times/day wz 5% each (20% per day)
3. CO2 & Air pump: supply CO2 when light on and supply Air when light off, CO2 regulator.

The system was added to the stand









It was covered by plastic to avoid children...



























All toys in this pics were DIY 

And this glass pipe were made by a friend









So, everything seem be OK and ready for the setting-up, accept the Light.
Here in Vietnam, only easy found some "made in China" lights, it's very difficult to find a beauty light, seem have no hanging-over light.

Normally, my friend carefully drew a sketch


















It was quite good looking, but didn't satisfy him yet. After couple days, he adjust the drawing at once










It was the time to look for some materials accordingly. Lately....


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

so im pretty sure you did all this on autoCAD...i did this when i was in high school last year oh did i hate it!!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

This is great. I like how detailed you are being in recording everything that is being done. I also like that you are using an actual modeling software to create detailed drawings for this project. I have been tempted to do this when I am at work, but I get too busy with other things. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you have plan for auto dosing?


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

David Hui said:


> What do you have plan for auto dosing?


that's easy... but this tank seem will no need for auto dosing, he not yet using fert. for this tank.
may be after some month it will be needed but not now, you will see it soon.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Today, we start with the most important, this time to seting-up the hardscape:










The tank would be place close to the wall, but he pulled out for easier working.
Everything now ready, except the ...*tank*










And the light, as he did not finish making. So, use the China made for replacement:









This was a really bad looking of the light.... :sing::sing::sing:

OK, cleaned the tank and ready to go










He let the tank near the TV, where showing the pre-hardscape, it help easy arrange the rocks into the correct preview. Pulling the tank was helped by the wheel... :-D:-D:-D
The problem is, during his work with the rock, he found that the tank size is 50 x 50 (cm), but when he did the sand table, the size of it was 55 x 55 (cm) --- may be he drunk then --- 
The rocks can be adjust easily




























But when were tring with the wood, it seem a little oversize :-D:-D:-D

1. First view: 









2. Second view:









How come !!!!!!!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Took out an hour working on the computer to solve the fault, he sketched out th look of the tank could be as follow


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks great!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

What will you choose how the layout in your opinion ????










plan 1










plan 2


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I like Plan 2 a little better, but they both look GREAT
good work this far, this is a really interesting thread.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

WOOOOOW!!! ummmm, yeeah, your drawing looks better than my tank. I like the second one better.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i like plane 2 also very nice....

amazing work!!!!!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

damn talk about a high tech tank i get the feeling this isn't your first  hehe amazing job with the plumbing and auto water change system


----------



## jilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh My Gosh..... I feel so completely inferior now! What an amazing thread this is!!!!!! I am loving this.. You are doing a fantastic job!

So the water thingie, you are somehow going to hook it up so it will automatically change out a certain percent of water? How do you do this?


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW very nice.
I also like plan 2.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

holy cow
that is one amazing tank.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

yes how ?? do you make this water chnging system?? I would love to do one of those in my tanks !! these are really nice, I like plan 2 maybye with a little more dark green, and less of the background.. NICE ethier way !!


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

*plan 2*


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Your all nice comment, thanks.



> So the water thingie, you are somehow going to hook it up so it will automatically change out a certain percent of water? How do you do this?


You can choose 2 way to do auto water change: By time and by volume of water.
1. You can program the system change water for example 5' start from 10AM and 10PM everyday. Water go to drain (out) together with a same amount coming in from the water supply.
2. You can program to take out water up to 1 indicated volume (depend on the position of the censer). After that, clean water will be supply to max volume (depend on the 2nd censer)

All setting can be done easily with this system.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

Aqualike said:


> Water is a key factor, and it need first consideration. As the basic principle, he apply daily diluting method for water treatment . So, he worked for an automatic water-change system.
> Under is the outline of the system:
> 
> 
> ...


so water can pass the solenoid? I have that kind of solenoid but the manual says that it cant be installed that way. It should be horizontal. Pls enlighten.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

jeez thats some high-tect amazing diy system u got for ur tank.
keep up the great job!


----------



## firefox (Apr 2, 2008)

Opppss..very nice scape.. especially the woods are so special and nice..


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

morta_skuld said:


> so water can pass the solenoid? I have that kind of solenoid but the manual says that it cant be installed that way. It should be horizontal. Pls enlighten.


Sure it working well... dont worry. Just make sure that you use NC at No5 and No7 valves, they can work vertical as well.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Those herein after pictures were taken on Jan 30, only 1 week to the Lunar new year.

Setting-up and planting. Set-up day










Substrate: Penac P, Penac W, Toumaline BC, Bacter 100, Super Clear
ADA power sand, ADA Amazonia powder
Rocks: Laterie rock

First view:









Second view:









It was finished planting work. From now on, we will see how growing this tank.

After one day, I think a lot of people may don't believe....rayer:rayer:rayer:

1st view:









2nd view:









Even you like or dislike it, please try to give a vote below for my reference purpose.
I suppose him this tank as a pre-test for the next bigger tank(at IAPC '08)
Thanks for all your kindness.


----------



## jilly (Feb 16, 2008)

what do you mean 'give a vote below' - do you have a poll or something, or just want us to reply and say what we think?


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

jilly said:


> what do you mean 'give a vote below' - do you have a poll or something, or just want us to reply and say what we think?


No poll at all, just like to receive the true perception from your all.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Love IT! I see you went with plan 1.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

wow... day 1...... 
simply amazing


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think he said they took all the pictures from the build back in January.
And the planting was on Jan 30th.
If that is now what he said, I don't understand it.
If it is what he said, basically he did plan one but might have thoughts to re-do it like plan two if we think it will look better.

I do like the tank very much, but I think it could have been more spectacular if you scaped it more like the sketch for Plan 2


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it is fantastic looking and am suprised at how it actually looks the same as the plan drawing. great job.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Fantastic work. The combination of high tech automation with such high level of artistic design is very impressive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are all posted in another Vietnamese forum with close schedule and updated. 
The final plan might gone with a combination of plan 1 & plan 2, because he afraid of cultivating Vallisneria nana, it grow to fast (as he has less time for trimming). Some others background stem plant were use instead. Also, there are two views, so plan1 was high priority.

Some close-up shots taken on 1st day:























































The reason is, the willow moss, ferns... on driftwood already grow well during 3 weeks in the cultivating tank before they were set-up to the aquascape. HC was tight on a aluminum net and place into the place. Other plants simply were move from cultivating tank here too.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the second view:










where the driftwood look better arrangement.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

About lighting, do you agree with us that this lighting










is unacceptable !!!!!!!!

At drawing:










After 1 working day, the lighting brand name DIY 5ti's Solar was presented:




























*5 x 15w T5Fl* 
Lighting control by programmer for 10hrs/day with schedule for each tube.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

The second view look really nice. Your right about the driftwood having a better arrangement from that angle. Beautiful tank.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice.
Wiring for the light could be better, routing inside the tube up the top then come down to light fixture via hanging wire.

What is the Vietnamese forum you post it on, I am Vietnamese too, but not live in Viet Nam right now.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Augus said:


> Very nice.
> Wiring for the light could be better, routing inside the tube up the top then come down to light fixture via hanging wire.
> 
> What is the Vietnamese forum you post it on, I am Vietnamese too, but not live in Viet Nam right now.


You are right Angus, the wires will be repaired later, that time was nearly the Tet holiday... so busy :
thanks.

Our forums: http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/index.php


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

One week later (Jan 07), the Lunar new year came





































But it not finish yet...


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!

Great work. It is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice job again. I think it would look cleaner if you did something to hide all of the equipment below the tank all of those hi tech gadgets Co2 and filter draws thew eye away from the tank a clean flush looking stand will make the actual aquascape much more presentable and bring the eye back to where you want it. The Plants!!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

@Fishman9809, jazzlvr123: thanks your comments 



> I think it would look cleaner if you did something to hide all of the equipment below the tank all of those hi tech gadgets Co2 and filter draws thew eye away from the tank a clean flush looking stand will make the actual aquascape much more presentable and bring the eye back to where you want it. The Plants!!


Will seriously consider on your advice.


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

This scape is awesome!! The BEST! 

What kind of moss is use there?


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Is that a calamondin tree? (I could be wrong on spelling)


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Maxxxo said:


> This scape is awesome!! The BEST!
> 
> What kind of moss is use there?


This is willow moss.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Some one asked where any fish in this tank. The answer still "not yet".
But this was built for CRS !!! take a look


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow! Looks like this setup was really thought out and the hard work pay off. Great setup. I agree with others about hiding all the equipment. 

cheers,
Thanh


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for your advice, Mr. Thanh !


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I wonder if your CRS appreciate all the work you did just for them!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If they are spitting out HIGH GRADE puppy's I think they are appreciative


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice.
Great photography skills.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Top notch light you have there. The color really makes it unique. It also made that tree grow something spectacular!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

@Tube: Thanks for your comment superlative prasie.

Not satisfying with what he had, he tried to make a DIY CO2 and Air reactor. After a little work, he had his own external reactor for both Air supply and CO2 supply.




























And it really high-efficiency, after 2hrs, the plants breathed drastically.










willow moss:









Bolbitis:









Hope you like this.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

As no macro but still try to take some close up for your ref.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, magnificient job here, it's the best plan and arrangement I can see in this hobby so far! plan, work flow to finish, all master work!! 

but I do agree to hide the equipments under the stand will make a nice wrap up.

as to the tank itself, thumbs up! just a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Sintei (Jun 5, 2006)

The tank i beautiful, lush and really wonderful! It really invites my eyes to explore the tank. Hide the equipment, it may seem "cool" but it distracts alot.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Amazing tank. Great job.


----------



## jilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Aqualike said:


> No poll at all, just like to receive the true perception from your all.


Okay, do I like it? Hmm, let''s see, how about this..

Will you marry me and come make all MY aquariums look like that!?!

I like it THAT much!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This has been a very enjoyable read. I went threw every page and picked up allot of great ideas from you and your tank well placed I can tell allot of time care and effort went into this scape.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

@Aqualike

Great thread, great work! I would be very pleased to find detailed information about the lighting hood you built! As I´m just about to build one for my 50 cm Iwagumi (Thread in Aquascaping).

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the effort put in... awesome!!!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for your all nice comments. Hope this thread would be helpfull to someone.
My opinion, the programmer should be presented in front of a wood cabinet. This will be best, we can hide the tube, CO2, filter... but also easy use the controler. With good arrangement, it's will not so hard to do and very nice also. My next 1m55 aquascape should be like that.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Some updated close-up pictures:




























And after one week:


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Masterful planning, excellent scape and plant health! Tell Mr. Tam Great Job!
Reef


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

ReefJones said:


> Masterful planning, excellent scape and plant health! Tell Mr. Tam Great Job!
> Reef


Thanks Reef. He also following this thread everyday 
@ all: will keep updated this scape at soon after trimming.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

More STUNNING picsrayer:

GREAT, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

CRS babies were found in the tank !!!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Any new pictures? Would love to see an update of how tank is doing.


----------



## fandango (Aug 20, 2006)

One of the best tanks and threads here. Very inspiring indeed! I wouldn't change a thing about it, including the stand- I love the way it is- all neat and very lab-like. The contrast between the splendid fauna and flora in your beautifully composed tank and all the equipment underneath must make the whole thing look exceptionally beautiful, interesting and stunning. It's like a peace of modern artwork. Bravo and well done sir!


----------

